# Devil Fruit Royal: Gladius Vs Mr 5



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 7, 2014)

For this fight all physical stats and abilities not related to the combatants devil fruits are equalized. 

The point of this fight is to determine which of these two similar fruits would be superior should they be transferred to a typical marine soldier. 

Personally, I actually think Mr.5's ability is superior. He has immunity to explosions, and by extension I'd assume fire. So where Mr. 5 could perhaps survive the explosive pop conclusion of Gladius' fruit, Gladius would be unable to survive being blown up. 

On the other hand, Gladius ability is much better suited to dealing with opponents with haki or battle smarts. Where Mr. 5 aims his ability, gladius can simply burst something and laugh as random debris pierce his target.


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 7, 2014)

gladius should be also immune to explosions, since he can explode himself.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 7, 2014)

^ Monkey D Ace is should be right.  Overall Mr. 5's df is better but Gladius became stronger as he didn't become a devil fruit whore whom couldn't take a punch.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Mar 7, 2014)

Hypothetically assuming that both Marines can be harmed by explosions, I'll give the edge to the one with the Bomber DF. 

Both fruits are powerful up close but the Bomber Marine seems to have better long range capabilities since he can utilize invisible breath bullets with his gun. This can be done an infinite number of times (so as long as his opponent doesn't take hold of his gun to rupture it), while the Marine with the Rupture DF can only use debris attacks a limited number of times since he'll eventually run out of objects to rupture. At that point, the Rupture Marine will be at a disadvantage since he'll be forced to move in close range to attack while dealing with exploding air/breath shots from the distance.

Oh and I don't think Mr. 5's fruit makes him immune to fire/heat. Ussop's Tabasco Star had an effect on him and Zoro engulfed him in flames as well.


----------



## Great Potato (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. 5's fruit is quicker to initiate since he can explode at will, while Gladius needs to inflate an object till it bursts. Gladius benefits from the shrapnel it can create, especially since explosions by themselves are generally really weak in One Piece. Still, the shrapnel is only effective if you're blowing up something solid like a helmet, something like a tophat on the other hand wouldn't have that kind of after effect, also, whatever you blow up will be gone once you use the technique.

Mr. 5's ability seems a lot more convenient, except in the rare case where you're up against an inorganic, like General Franky, a Pacifista, or the Toy Soldier.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Mar 8, 2014)

Great Potato said:


> Mr. 5's fruit is quicker to initiate since he can explode at will, while Gladius needs to inflate an object till it bursts.


Good point. The Rupture DF could have a more powerful explosion since it requires ramp up time and has the capacity for even more damage (depending on how long it's charged), while the Bomber DF could be less powerful but faster and more versatile to make up for it.

This is all speculative of course, just trying to point out some possible difference between the two DF's since they look pretty similar.


----------



## Bansai (Mar 8, 2014)

I really think that Mr. 5's DF is clearly superior. The Pamu Pamu no Mi might be more useful when fighting any inorganic creature, but other than that, the Bomu Bomu no Mi should be better. Almost all BW agents had extremely powerful DFs that were merely used by weaklings. The Kilo Kilo no Mi for example could be among the most powerful DFs if it was used by a skilled person, and the same goes for the Bomu Bomu no Mi.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Mar 8, 2014)

^Agreed. Someone like Garp (who has immense strength and can jump high into the air) could do wonders with the Kilo Fruit.

I can even see Don Chinjao (since he can also leap pretty high) using the Kilo Fruit in combination with his Headbutt + Hasshoken for some deadly attacks as well.


----------

